# Game #60: Los Angeles Clippers (24-33) @ Phoenix Suns (36-23) - 2/26



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ 
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 106-95 vs Philadelphia 76ers *












*Phoenix Suns (36-23) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














* Los Angeles Clippers (24-33)

Starters: 





































PG Baron Davis | SG Eric Gordon | SF Rasual Butler | PF Drew Gooden | C Chris Kaman * 



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAY FOCUSED*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

40-38, Suns 8:59 left. Clips outscored them 10-4 so far early 2nd. 

Lopez 10 pts 4 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Hill with smooth drive and1. 

52-49, Suns 3:35 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with awesome cross court pass to a streaking Hill down for the easy layup.


Amare gives up layup inside to Craig Smith and fouled him. He was pissed. Slammed the ball down and threw it. Surprised no T, I guess cuz there was a timeout afterwards.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

63-59, Suns at the half. 

Lopez 19 pts (9-10), 5 rebs.


Suns need to sure up some of the rotations. Getting beat inside.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kaman gets T'ed up min in 2nd half. Then went to another official to argue and gets tossed.


Lopez career high 22 pts now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

81-75, Suns 6:15 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

96-86, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns blowing this open. Only thing that's kept Clips in this long enough is ridiculous 3 pt shooting.

Suns also finally scored over 114 this month.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 125, Clippers 112*

Robin 30 pts (13-16), 12 rebs

Hill 18 pts, (7-10 ) 6 rebs, 6 assists


Nash and Dragic with 11 and 10 assists respectively.


11 wins of their last 13 games for the Suns.


----------

